# All the Upcoming 3DS Games Will be Available as Digital Downloads



## MakiManPR (Jun 13, 2012)

Nintendo has confirmed that all of the upcoming 3DS games will be available in both digital and boxed copies on the stores. What do you think? Would you want a digital copy or a boxed copy?



> Finally, let’s talk about the games. We’ve got a massive list of AAA content on the way from all of the biggest names in gaming that are all proven franchises, all exclusive to our platform, *and all coming to stores both in physical and digital formats in the second half of 2012.*



Source


----------



## gamefan5 (Jun 13, 2012)

Box art FTW!


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jun 13, 2012)

If for some reason there is no price difference between a digital copy and a physical copy, then I will first examine how much space a game takes. If it is relatively low, then digital. Otherwise, physical.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 13, 2012)

Considering how inexpensive a good SD card is worth, this seems like a welcome addition.

I would really want to go digital on my Vita but I don't feel like investing in a large memory card yet. But I definitely see the upsides now. Nintendo just needs to start adding the older stuff too, before it's too late.


----------



## MakiManPR (Jun 13, 2012)

DiscostewSM said:


> If for some reason there is no price difference between a digital copy and a physical copy, then I will first examine how much space a game takes. If it is relatively low, then digital. Otherwise, physical.


I think the idea of Digital Download is really cool and you don't have to carry all the boxes or cartridge with you. And IMO will be better than the PSVita cuz the SD Cards are really cheap compared to the Vita's Cards.


----------



## Rydian (Jun 13, 2012)

They're not saying that all games will be, but all the mentioned upcoming games.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 13, 2012)

It'll be helpful when I get a job and debit card.  However, I am one for physical media, and my SD card is already pretty filled up with music and videos, so if I do decide to invest in the games, I'll need a much bigger SD.


----------



## Saddamsdevil (Jun 13, 2012)

This'll take care of the excuse "but I use a flashcart so I can have all my games in one cartridge so it takes up less space!"

Physical copies for me.


----------



## ilman (Jun 13, 2012)

I can get Kingdom Hearts exactly on the 20th.
Wait, will these games be available instantly after they are out in the shops?


----------



## EyeZ (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm not against digital gaming, i have quite a few games on Steam and that's where i would like to leave my digital gaming.

Dunno why, but as far as consoles are concerned i prefer the boxed copy.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 13, 2012)

machomuu said:


> It'll be helpful when I get a job and debit card.  However, I am one for physical media, and my SD card is already pretty filled up with music and videos, so if I do decide to invest in the games, I'll need a much bigger SD.



In all honesty, a 32GB SD card is like.. $20-$30 unless there's some limit on SD cards on the 3DS.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 13, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> > It'll be helpful when I get a job and debit card.  However, I am one for physical media, and my SD card is already pretty filled up with music and videos, so if I do decide to invest in the games, I'll need a much bigger SD.
> ...


Seriously?  That cheap?  In that case, I'll get one asap (or at least when I find it necessary).


----------



## DeMoN (Jun 13, 2012)

There is a pretty big implication of this, not sure if it's been proven before already though.
Up until now, it has been thought that SD card reader wasn't fast enough to run 3DS games (so potential piracy would require a flash cart).
Now we know it's not true.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 13, 2012)

machomuu said:


> Seriously?  That cheap?  In that case, I'll get one asap (or at least when I find it necessary).



I just checked Amazon and I dunno how good certain brands are but the general range was $20-$30.

The 3DS definitely has an upperhand there compared to the $120 arm-and-leg price of Vita cards. I mean beforehand I really didn't complain about Vita cards since I rarely thought I'd use it outside of a few apps, save data, and maybe some games, but I'm not wishing I invested in a gigantic one since swapping games is a pain and downloadable game sizes are a pain. Almost half my card is taken up by Dissidia 012.


----------



## EyeZ (Jun 13, 2012)

Also the boxed copy of the game will probably cheaper on Amazon than what they will be asking for a digital copy if the PS3 digital downloads are anything to go by.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 13, 2012)

This is why I even had a flashcart to begin with, all my games kept on one device. 
There are gonna be titles I would rather still have a physical copy of, Luigi's Mansion, Paper Mario, but there are titles I'd like to have as digital copies so they're always available, like NSMB2 and Animal Crossing.

That being said when I buy digital copies, I'm going to be buying the vouchers for them instead, game shops have negotiable prices and promotions like reward schemes, plus the voucher can be kept kinda like a boxed copy as proof of purchase.

Anyhow it's time to get that 32gb memory card!


----------



## Qtis (Jun 13, 2012)

A nice addition, but what I'd love to see is multiple via retail. In other words, buy a game and it would include an activation code. Thus you could load the game via eShop if necessary (linked to your account).

Sure it's quite far fetched, especially when they can ask double the price for it, but it would lessen the need (and usefulness) of flashcarts


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 13, 2012)

Qtis said:


> A nice addition, but what I'd love to see is multiple via retail. In other words, buy a game and it would include an activation code. Thus you could load the game via eShop if necessary (linked to your account).
> 
> Sure it's quite far fetched, especially when they can ask double the price for it, but it would lessen the need (and usefulness) of flashcarts


This is more in line with what I want, but it's too exploitable.
What you're buying is effectively two copies of a game, a download and a cartridge.
There's no way to tie the cartridge to the 3DS that uses the download, unless the combo-pack is pricier you can just give the second copy to someone else.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 13, 2012)

Boxed copies all the way. I like having a collection


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 13, 2012)

Qtis said:


> A nice addition, but what I'd love to see is multiple via retail. In other words, buy a game and it would include an activation code. Thus you could load the game via eShop if necessary (linked to your account).
> 
> Sure it's quite far fetched, especially when they can ask double the price for it, but it would lessen the need (and usefulness) of flashcarts



I think the issue would be that you could give the code to a friend and they'd get the game for free. Most types of security to make sure this wouldn't happen would be a pain as well.


----------



## Qtis (Jun 13, 2012)

RupeeClock said:


> Qtis said:
> 
> 
> > A nice addition, but what I'd love to see is multiple via retail. In other words, buy a game and it would include an activation code. Thus you could load the game via eShop if necessary (linked to your account).
> ...





Guild McCommunist said:


> Qtis said:
> 
> 
> > A nice addition, but what I'd love to see is multiple via retail. In other words, buy a game and it would include an activation code. Thus you could load the game via eShop if necessary (linked to your account).
> ...


Sadly that's the problem. Especially since Nintendo (or Sony or who ever) would shoot themselves in the leg and the arm if they required a console to have online activations.. It's not as easy to use for a youngster than just popping the new game in and away she goes!

It's already happening with DVD/Bluray retail discs, but I wonder if it'll ever be available for the consoles. Well mainly handhelds with the cheaper flash cards becoming available (be it propriety or not).


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jun 13, 2012)

It's about time. It's nice having all of your games in one place.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 13, 2012)

Qtis said:


> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> > Qtis said:
> ...


They call them double-play or triple-play packs, which are DVD and download, or DVD, Blu-ray and download.
The download voucher is usually for iTunes and these packs are special offer or a bit pricier, the key difference here is you're not supposed to play a DVD on an iPod, or play a download on a DVD player (although both are possible with the right PC software or DVD player with USB memory device!)

A 3DS double-play pack of sorts wouldn't work as such because either the download or the cart are intended for a use with one device only.


----------



## KazoWAR (Jun 13, 2012)

now pirates can stop saying that want flashcards so they do not have to carry around all the game cards.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 13, 2012)

Now if the digital copies were priced lower than the retail ones, that would really cinch the deal.

Still, a good step forward. It'll be interesting to see if more 3DS games start adopting this strategy in the near future.


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 13, 2012)

KazoWAR said:


> now pirates can stop saying that want flashcards so they do not have to carry around all the game cards.


Well, there is a reason why they are called _pirates_.

It's smart that Nintendo is doing this, especially when the system uses SD cards. They are cheap and easy to bring around. A 32GB card can store about 13 full games.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 13, 2012)

I do hope that they do this with Ace Attorney 5, though (I know this article doesn't apply to that).  Reason being, before it became available on the Wii, it was hard to find a copy of a Phoenix Wright game, and that's a major reason it, as well as many other games, didn't/don't sell well.  I've seen a crapload of good games on the DS, but most of them I found out about/played via piracy simply because you couldn't find them in the stores.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 13, 2012)

I rather have a boxed copy  It gives me the satisfaction that I own it! lol
Although its a nice idea. People who prefer digital gets it their way now


----------



## Clarky (Jun 13, 2012)

i will echo machomuu's statement about hoping this will help for game that have a short production run, but the beauty is it offers the convienience of a flashcard on legal terms, just hope Nintendo prices the games at a decent level


----------



## MakiManPR (Jun 13, 2012)

A lil off-topic but now that we will have Full Digital Games. Will we have more chances to find an exploit?


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 13, 2012)

MakiManPR said:


> A lil off-topic but now that we will have Full Digital Games. Will we have more chances to find an exploit?


It may lead to an SD card exploit as it would be full 3DS mode, rather than sandboxed DS/DSi mode.

Or maybe it will still be sandboxed but I doubt it.


----------



## Forstride (Jun 13, 2012)

Meh, I prefer physical copies whenever it's possible, as it's nice to have the box, manuals, etc.

Just feels "right", I guess...


----------



## phantastic91 (Jun 13, 2012)

since Iwata hinted in the past that digital releases will be the same price, hopefully retailers sell the code vouchers of digital games at a discount since they are free to price it at any value they want.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jun 13, 2012)

Awesome its nice having the option although i'll probably stick to physical copies, Now if they'd take a hint from steams sales, i'd use it without a doubt. 

(it comes with the advantage of not having to enter long codes into club nintendo though)


----------



## Zaraf (Jun 13, 2012)

I sell my games on Kijiji after I'm done with them.  You can't sell a Digital Download, so physical copies for me.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 13, 2012)

Aweeeesome. I'll probably get the games that I would play often and want quick access such as to NSMB, Scribblenauts and Epic Mickey on the eShop and the longer games on a cartridge.


----------



## s4mid4re (Jun 13, 2012)

Will these be up on the eshop? If so, can one change the region of their 3ds (thus accessing the eshop for that region) and download another region's game?
I am hoping for a day that the region-lock will be broken, and if it's this simple...


Just a side note, I've been away from the scene for quite a while, though, so I don't even know if changing regions still works (makes sense if Nintendo fixes this, since it allows people to buy contents cheaper on certain regions). As far as I know, I'm sure you can even get demos that are unavailable to your region, so...


----------



## ForteGospel (Jun 13, 2012)

s4mid4re said:


> Will these be up on the eshop? If so, can one change the region of their 3ds (thus accessing the eshop for that region) and download another region's game?
> I am hoping for a day that the region-lock will be broken, and if it's this simple...
> 
> 
> Just a side note, I've been away from the scene for quite a while, though, so I don't even know if changing regions still works (makes sense if Nintendo fixes this, since it allows people to buy contents cheaper on certain regions). As far as I know, I'm sure you can even get demos that are unavailable to your region, so...


as far as i remember you can change countries inside your region, but you cant change the whole region...
for example i believe that an european 3ds doesnt have the option to change the country to us or japan


----------



## pokefloote (Jun 13, 2012)

I like to keep boxes just to look pretty on my shelves, but with certain games that will be played on and off for a few minutes at a time will be nice to have digitally.

Animal Crossing, for example. Someone wants to jump in your town real quick? No need to switch out MK7 and get the other cart, it's right there.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 13, 2012)

RupeeClock said:


> MakiManPR said:
> 
> 
> > A lil off-topic but now that we will have Full Digital Games. Will we have more chances to find an exploit?
> ...


eShop titles already access full 3DS mode, though.


----------



## s4mid4re (Jun 13, 2012)

ForteGospel said:


> as far as i remember you can change countries inside your region, but you cant change the whole region...
> for example i believe that an european 3ds doesnt have the option to change the country to us or japan


You're right, I just checked my bro's Japanese 3ds, and I could only change within Japan's prefectures. I think you can still control the price you buy the games, but bypassing region lock isn't viable.

urk, region-lock...


----------



## Amber Lamps (Jun 13, 2012)

And nobody will be able to make money at all off of a flash cart since said flash cart will virtually be extinct.

I will laugh in glee, ride the AC transit bus, and play all my favorite (favourite? I'm American, it's favorite.) games without having to fork out extra cash to some Tong in China.  All will rejoice!  3ds = the new PSP but with games people actually want to play instead this time .

Then did he raise on high the Holy Hand Grenade of Antioch, saying, "Bless this, O Lord, that with it thou mayst blow thine enemies to tiny bits, in thy mercy." And the people did rejoice and did feast upon the lambs and toads and tree-sloths and fruit-bats and orangutans and breakfast cereals




RupeeClock said:


> MakiManPR said:
> 
> 
> > A lil off-topic but now that we will have Full Digital Games. Will we have more chances to find an exploit?
> ...


----------



## Skelletonike (Jun 13, 2012)

It's a pretty good idea, although I'll get most games Physical since I enjoy collecting them, I'll prolly get some games digital tho, the ones that are fun, but not really worth it having physical.


----------



## Thesolcity (Jun 13, 2012)

I love how only when bandwidth caps are rampant do companies get the idea to expand to the internet. I have shite speed so to prevent the headache of waiting an hour or two (depending if my ISP thinks its a great jolly time to throttle me), I'll take a boxed copy.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 13, 2012)

Thesolcity said:


> I love how only when bandwidth caps are rampant do companies get the idea to expand to the internet. I have shite speed so to prevent the headache of waiting an hour or two (depending if my ISP thinks its a great jolly time to throttle me), I'll take a boxed copy.


2/4GB for the average 3DS game isn't that bad? Even with my shit cap, it's still bearable.


----------



## Scott-105 (Jun 13, 2012)

This is a good idea. I likely won't use it much, as my download speeds are pretty low, but if I can't make it out to buy a physical copy, at least I have the option.


----------



## Gaiaknight (Jun 13, 2012)

im glad i dont have a cap on my bandwidth i love that it takes me about 10-15min to download a GB so im cool with digital releases.


----------



## Thesolcity (Jun 13, 2012)

soulx said:


> Thesolcity said:
> 
> 
> > I love how only when bandwidth caps are rampant do companies get the idea to expand to the internet. I have shite speed so to prevent the headache of waiting an hour or two (depending if my ISP thinks its a great jolly time to throttle me), I'll take a boxed copy.
> ...



Its not so much the cap (150 GB) I worry about, its the speed.







Factor in server load due to a multitude of users downloading at the same time as me and _THEN _throttle it. I'll be there a while....


----------



## Daemauroa (Jun 13, 2012)

so let's say that games from 3rd parties will also be present in the store like Zero Escape: Virtue's Last Reward. then it would mean that
games released only in NA will be avaible as a download for EU 3ds owners right? or is the region lock on the 3ds even for the games in the online store?


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 13, 2012)

I am buying the real copies. I prefer owning hard copies of my games or digital copies.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jun 13, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> I am buying the real copies. I prefer owning hard copies of my games or digital copies.



what should be offered is a digital copy WITH the purchase of the physical copy of the game
so you don't have to lug around the carts...


----------



## machomuu (Jun 13, 2012)

DigitalDeviant said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > I am buying the real copies. I prefer owning hard copies of my games or digital copies.
> ...


But then you could just give the physical copy to someone else, and they don't want that.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 13, 2012)

DigitalDeviant said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > I am buying the real copies. I prefer owning hard copies of my games or digital copies.
> ...


That's a better idea right there.




machomuu said:


> But then you could just give the physical copy to someone else, and they don't want that.


Make it work through a code. You put in a code that comes with the game and then you can get a digital copy as well.
Now this won't render the game useless, but it does make it so you can only get one digital copy from it.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jun 13, 2012)

machomuu said:


> DigitalDeviant said:
> 
> 
> > The Catboy said:
> ...



True and I would have every right to do that he he.

edit: gosh when/if a 3DS flash cart is made that'll be fun to delve into.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jun 13, 2012)

there's gonna be some competition in this field for price esp. ppl who live away from stores may just get the digital download like those living in other countries.


----------



## chartube12 (Jun 13, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously?  That cheap?  In that case, I'll get one asap (or at least when I find it necessary).
> ...



I been fallowing the sd card price trends for about 4 years now. Expect the 32gb cards to be down to $10-$15 US dollars by next March at the latest and this November at the earliest.


----------



## Amber Lamps (Jun 14, 2012)

"I shall not steal."

I prefer to get store bought copies of 3DS games in physical form thank u very much.  Oh and on a piracy forum I can still hold my head high.


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 14, 2012)

I wonder if I can redownload the digital copy if I have the physical copy.


----------



## The Milkman (Jun 14, 2012)

Awww yeah! Im going to buy digital copies of games I know mostlikely I'm gonna love, (Scribblenauts, Kid Icarus, KH, Paper Mario) and then physical copies of games that I'm using for filler (SSF4, HoR, Rayman Origins)  that way I can sell the filler and keep my AAAs.


----------



## klim28 (Jun 14, 2012)

Physical. So I can resell my used games and not be stucked with it forever.


----------



## Zarxrax (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm not terribly excited about buying digital games from Nintendo.
Buying PC games on steam is pretty nice, because steam has awesome sales all the time. Oh look, this game is only 6 months old, and I can buy it for $10? Take my money please.
But would nintendo be doing that? I really doubt it. Have they EVER lowered the price of ANYthing in the eshop? I haven't noticed it if they have. To make it worse, retail values of games drops pretty quick. You can buy lots of slightly old 3ds games on Amazon (brand new) for $20 or less. Nintendo would probably still be trying to sell them at full price.
Plus, if I buy a physical copy, I can just turn back around and trade it for something else when I get tired of it. I can potentially get several games for the price of 1 by making a few nice trades. Buying digital, you just pay for it, then you are stuck with it.


----------



## Geren (Jun 14, 2012)

Zarxrax said:


> I'm not terribly excited about buying digital games from Nintendo.
> Buying PC games on steam is pretty nice, because steam has awesome sales all the time. Oh look, this game is only 6 months old, and I can buy it for $10? Take my money please.
> But would nintendo be doing that? I really doubt it. Have they EVER lowered the price of ANYthing in the eshop? I haven't noticed it if they have. To make it worse, retail values of games drops pretty quick. You can buy lots of slightly old 3ds games on Amazon (brand new) for $20 or less. Nintendo would probably still be trying to sell them at full price.
> Plus, if I buy a physical copy, I can just turn back around and trade it for something else when I get tired of it. I can potentially get several games for the price of 1 by making a few nice trades. Buying digital, you just pay for it, then you are stuck with it.



The prices can get cheaper over time, but the thing is, that in places like my country, games still go for the same price as they were on day one, and they've always been REALLY overpriced.

I feel like this couldbe a really good opportunity to get games at the same price as the usa.


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Jun 14, 2012)

If the digital version is half price or less than the physical copy then I'd probably go that route but I'm still concerned about the space requirements of the games. Also if they can do digital and physical would there be some way of transferring the physical game onto your system as if it were the digital version? I think that would be a cool idea, but then again I doubt Nintendo would allow it because that would mean you could just install the game on as many systems as you wanted without any encryption or authentication.


----------



## DaggerV (Jun 14, 2012)

I've been buying most of the 3DS games when I can afford them. All within easy access, so save for maybe animal crossing and paper mario, don't think there would be a lot of digital downloads.


----------



## chemistryfreak (Jun 14, 2012)

I prefer physical copies of the games. Not only for the beautiful box art but some games also have pre-order freebies which I think will not be available via digital purchase. For example I ordered Rhythm Thief JPN Ver and receive a copy of the game's OST 
Physical copies also allows resale or trading since I own a JPN 3DS and JPN 3DS Games are not cheap.

Plus I don't see any benefits of digital downloads other than the fact that you don't have to carry all the games around.
If I am not wrong Nintendo stated that there will not be a wide price gap for digital and retail games.

Oh and considering how rigid the Nintendo eShop is right now I think I will stick to physical copies....wouldn't want to risk losing all my games :/


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 14, 2012)

same price digital?..and yet they save money by cutting out the middle man retail store and all the packaging and manual and game card?

sorry..I would like my money to go towards a copy of a game I can hold. and fucking trade it in or do whatever the hell I want with it when i'm done.


----------



## 1c3_5n0w (Jun 14, 2012)

I don't really like digital copies, cartridges FTW! And boxart too.


----------



## chartube12 (Jun 14, 2012)

Actually with digital copies being available it could solve the issue of Nintendo games rarely/slowly dropping in retail price compared to other systems. Nintendo has put limits on how many copies of a game get shipped each month since the N64.

This causes nearly all first and many popular 3rd party games to rarely drop in price because the games are hard to get. If every game from now on is really going to be sold digitally as well, the games will no longer be hard to find. Thus they should have price drops on bar with games from non-Nintendo systems.


----------



## ferofax (Jun 14, 2012)

klim28 said:


> Physical. So I can resell my used games and not be stucked with it forever.


wow, you make it sound like it's painful owning retail carts...


anyways, straight up physical copies for me, unless the game is extremely hard to come by and i'm itching for it. some games take a long time to restock locally, mainly because of how often stores restock games.


----------



## ForteGospel (Jun 14, 2012)

Thesolcity said:


> I love how only when bandwidth caps are rampant do companies get the idea to expand to the internet. I have shite speed so to prevent the headache of waiting an hour or two (depending if my ISP thinks its a great jolly time to throttle me), I'll take a boxed copy.


if you can leave you internet connection all the time just download them while you are sleeping or working, its still better than having to drive to the shop and back


----------



## klim28 (Jun 15, 2012)

ferofax said:


> wow, you make it sound like it's painful owning retail carts...



Off topic... UMD's @[email protected]

On topic... If digital copy is like $10 less than retail carts maybe thats a different story.


----------



## Ziggy Zigzagoon (Jun 15, 2012)

I like the fact that I can cut back on material matter, though part of the reason why I like ROMs is due to its possibility to actually back-up games. Also, you can delete ROMs for extra memory space then re-download them when you can. This lack of freedom with bought electronic games worries me.


----------



## ferofax (Jun 15, 2012)

klim28 said:


> ferofax said:
> 
> 
> > wow, you make it sound like it's painful owning retail carts...
> ...


...ah, never thought of UMDs, mainly because we're talking about a Nintendo platform that use cartridges which don't have loading issues. but yes, I see your point and have to agree myself.

I might have to get a 32GB card... even though I already own a 16GB, it's filled to the brim with 3D movies, so I'll need more space for games, eventually.


----------



## lismati (Jun 15, 2012)

Nintendo did me in the ass, when I had 3100 points worth of DSiWare, sent my DSi for repairs, and it came back without the games. Until they come out with some proper account system, I'll buy boxed games.


----------



## ortsov004 (Jun 15, 2012)

Digital download is good for countries where the games are overpriced and the retailers *never* cut the prices down, so one can get a game at the same price as USA (cheaper than my country) and also get it instantly (no need to wait for shipping) and also saving money on shipping, too. 

But, the downside is that the software is tied to the hardware and not to an account (like steam or XBL). Nintendo has to fix that in order to have a competitive eShop (compared to other consoles)


----------

